# solid cypress walls



## piggy (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been asked to "paint" a solid cypress den, walls only. The ceiling is solid cypress in a chevron pattern. The walls are solid cypress also. They have really darkened with age. They want a "wash" over the walls to lighten them considerably, but nothing done to the ceiling or trim moldings. I am considering a diluted water based paint, but have no other ideas. Anyone ever done this? Thanks in advance, Piggy ps, the cypress has NO finish at all at this time.


----------

